# Hospital bag for c section



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

I've missed a couple of midwife appointments and not been given any information as to what I need to take with me.

There is so much conflicting information on the Internet. I queried with the hospital direct but all they said was they provide towels and a sheet for the baby so everything else up to me. 

Can you recommend any websites or links?

Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Helena.

Have found these

- http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/pregnancy/603417-hospital-bag-for-csection/AllOnOnePage

- http://www.babycentre.co.uk/a1052200/what-to-pack-in-your-caesarean-hospital-bag

- http://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse/pregnancy-64/birth-labour-256/748416-c-section-hospital-bag-apologies-its-long-one-x-all.html

In essence. Clothes for u clothes for baby. Muslin/bibs. Big pants for you. Maternity towels and toiletries. Nappies.

Hope those help.

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Kaz,

Thanks - this is great. Just what I was lookin for!

X


----------

